# 1122 Switch Trouble Shooting



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've got 2 - 1122 and 2-1122 E switches. Haven't been used since 1950's. 

Plunger will not come out in one so I think it is toast.

I'm re-wiring the switch lever boxes. After hooking them back up according to how the wire goes on the switch, they still fail to move the switch. Makes some great noise, but no motion. 

Any place to go to and find trouble shooting advice??

Thanks all.
Mr. Bill
Spokane


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here is the 1122 link

By removing the cover test the switch directly by using leads from the transformer to the posts. Observe the mechanism for problems. They are rather simple. If the gear is not worn it should work. Add the controllers only when you are sure the switch works.

Make sure the E"s have the insulated pins.


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

Are all the switches doing the same thing? if its constantly buzzing then you forgot to put in the Insulating pins.... they go on the inside rails of the out and through tracks... the rails form a "V"

On the "E" versions, if memory serves me... you didn't need the insulating pins. there is a cut section of these rails and the insulating is built into the switch itself. I had a "E" switch act up and found that some conducting material had gotten into the cut in the track shorting the insulating space out.... Some compresses air and a small pin I was able to clean it out....

As part of your rehab work, did you take the bottom plate off? did you remember to put that paper insulator back, or better yet replace it if it was oil soaked.... also a couple of drops of light oil between the switching rail and the plastic base may be needed....

Is the movement of the switch smooth with no binds... you can hand turn the round clip that holds the lantern... it should be smooth with no binding...


----------



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

I went thru the check process and now have 3 of the 4 switches working.
The 4th is the one where the plunger is frozen and won't come out. Any suggestions or is that no good. I noticed the cover to that switch had melted somewhat - long time ago, so I suspect it got too hot and burned itself out.

What do you think?
Thanks.
Mr. Bill


----------



## RichT (Dec 21, 2009)

zipper69 said:


> I noticed the cover to that switch had melted somewhat - long time ago, so I suspect it got too hot and burned itself out.


Did it Melt over the Plunger or over the Bulb? Over the bulb indicates using the wrong voltage bulb and it ran hot... Over the plunger would indicated the coil shorted or overheated... which might explain why it got stuck.

You can try and push the plunger out from the oppose side with properly sized drift pin punch or a blunted 10p nail. You should use T-man's procedures above to remove the geared slider attached to the plunger. once its out you can clean it up and the hole so it slides freely....

If the coil is shot, you can try to rewind it or I found a replacement for the whole works online for about $10. Be sure you get the correct once for the switch depending on if its a left or right hand. My source doesn't seem to have any more.


----------



## zipper69 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nothing under the cover was melted or had residue on it. Looks like a hot spot on the coil is why it is not operating the plunger. It's really stuck. Probably easier to replace than fix.
Thanks for all the help!
Mr. Bill


----------

